
Making the web faster with SPDY and HTTP/2 - cleverjake
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/11/making-web-faster-with-spdy-and-http2.html
======
cpg
SPDY is a common sense protocol in many ways. It seems simple but it has quite
a few wrinkles when implementing it properly.

As a way to learn Go I started a Go SPDY library[1] and to demo it also
released a SPDY proxy and origin server [2].

At this point we're about to release a service in our startup to do streaming.

I'm looking for users who want to bang on this library and help shake more
bugs to make it more and more solid. Interested? :)

[1] [https://github.com/amahi/spdy](https://github.com/amahi/spdy) [2]
[https://github.com/amahi/spdy-proxy](https://github.com/amahi/spdy-proxy)

~~~
thrownaway2424
[http://godoc.org/code.google.com/p/go.net/spdy](http://godoc.org/code.google.com/p/go.net/spdy)
?

~~~
cpg
This is a low level, data-structure type of library, whereas the one we wrote
is part of a stack between HTTP and SPDY.

------
IvyMike
Tangential, but it's fun to see which sites are actually delivering you
content over SPDY.

FF SPDY indicator: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/spdy-
indicato...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/spdy-indicator/)

Chrome SPDY indicator: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spdy-
indicator/mpb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spdy-
indicator/mpbpobfflnpcgagjijhmgnchggcjblin?hl=en)

In my little sphere of internet usage: Big sites like Google, Facebook, and
Twitter appear to almost always use SPDY. HN uses SPDY. And very few other
sites. (I think wikipedia is a surprising non-user, but I'm not a web guy, so
what do I know.)

~~~
newman314
I don't see HN using SPDY anymore... Anyone else?

------
spyder
Looks like they also experiment with the QUIC protocol on their sites (on
YouTube too) because there is a HTTP header called: Alternate-Protocol
443:quic in their requests. QUIC isn't enabled by default in Chrome but you
can enable it in chrome://flags and then you can also check chrome://net-
internals/#events to see if there are any "QUIC SESSION" when you load a page.
Benchmark shows they still have to work on it:
[http://www.connectify.me/taking-google-quic-for-a-test-
drive...](http://www.connectify.me/taking-google-quic-for-a-test-drive/)

------
Lagged2Death
SPDY is a good idea in general, but the average web site shouldn't be expected
to see the same gains that a Google property (which is tuned like a mofo and
which is usually hosted entirely through Google-controlled domains) will:

[http://www.guypo.com/technical/not-as-spdy-as-you-
thought/](http://www.guypo.com/technical/not-as-spdy-as-you-thought/)

HTTP's high-frequency back-and-forth shuffle is a good thing to eliminate, but
most of the time, there are more serious bottlenecks somewhere else.

You can play with it easily enough in FF: set network.http.spdy.enabled to
FALSE and see if Google News really seems any different to you as a human
being.

------
bct
anotherbadlogin: You have been hellbanned for a long time.

